# ist chip.de doch nicht so sicher



## sight011 (29. Oktober 2008)

Hallo, ich habe sonst immer Chip.de für die sicherste und zuverlässigste Seite im Netz für Freeware gehalten! Nur jetzt bin ich mir nicht mehr ganz so sicher!! 
Ich habe mir auf der Seite chip.de das kostenlose Programm "Super" gedownloadet, ein Programm das man verwenden kann um Videos in andere Formate umzuwandeln, jetzt habe ich einen Virencheck nach langer Zeit gemacht und das einzige was er gefunden hat ist eine Warnung oder so etwas mit einem sogenannten HEUR/CRIPTED. Ich sage nicht das er einen Virus gefunden hat aber ich habe diese Datei vorläufig in Quarantäne verschoben, weil sie mir trotzdem nicht geheuer ist.

Bitte helft mir weiter und sagt mir was das ist, bei Google stoß ich auf Ergebnisse die eher das ganze verhamlosen und andererseits auf Ergebnisse die aufzeigen, dass das ein sehr gefährlicher Virus ist!

Bitte sagt mir das es nicht so schlimm ist und ich den glauben in die Seite chip.de nicht verliere!!


Grüße A.


----------



## Andreas Späth (30. Oktober 2008)

Welcher Virenscanner war es denn?
Ich glaube da zu 99,9% an einen Fehlalarm. Vor allem wenn er von McAffee Symantec oder Avira ist.


Teste die betreffende Datei mal auf http://www.virustotal.com

Auserdem sollte man Super nur vom Hersteller selbst laden, Downloads auf anderen Seiten (auch Chip.de) sind in der Regel outdatet. Keine Ahnung warum das so ist, fällt mir aber immerwieder auf.


----------



## sight011 (30. Oktober 2008)

Es war Antivir! Ich werde die vorgeschlagene Software mal ausprobieren! Bedanke mich

P.S.: Das man das auf der Seite von "Super" laden soll, meinte ein Kollege von mir auch!  Verdammt leider zu spät!


----------



## Neurodeamon (15. November 2008)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Es war Antivir! Ich werde die vorgeschlagene Software mal ausprobieren! Bedanke mich



Avira bietet für solche Fälle ein Upload Formular an.

Antivirenprogramme schlagen öfter mal Fehlalarm (Antivir ist dafür sogar berühmt-berüchtigt). Das liegt an der Heuristik mit der versucht wird den User vor noch unbekannte Viren zu schützen. Leider sind die entsprechenden Meldungen vom AV-Programm absolut nichtssagend. In einer der letzten CT Ausgaben wurden die aktuellen AV-Programme getestet und genau dies ist auch einer der Kritikpunkte der Autoren.

Antivir hat einmal eine Windowsdatei (winlogon.exe) als Trojaner deklariert


----------



## lailamoon (16. Oktober 2009)

also wegen der sache mit chip.de... ich bin gerade zu süchtig nach sims 2 und wollte mir nun endlich mal so ein bodyshop runterladen und da das gerade irgendwie bei thesims.de oda so nicht geht, hab ich das gegooglet. so dann war ich bei chip.de und nirgens steht obs kostenlos is ich dchte ja eigentlich das das so wäre weil dis bei sims2.de(wos zur zeit nicht geht) auch der fall war, das es umsonst ist...

kann mir jemand helfen und vielleicht hat das ja jemand auch von da und kann auserfahrung sprechen


LG


----------



## Neurodeamon (24. Oktober 2009)

Chip listet die Software in Kategorien: Shareware, Freeware, etc.
(das tun eigentlich alle Softwareverzeichnisse mehr oder weniger)

Bei Chip muss man nicht dafür zahlen. Es ist auch keine Anmeldung erforderlich.
Ich habe aber den Bodyshop nicht bei Chip.de gefunden, nur bei chip.eu


----------

